# 4 Dozen Embroidered Hats



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok I have a client of mine who needs About 4 Dozen hats embroidered. I am in the process of getting the logo from them but I think it is about 4 different colors. 
They are interested in these hats https://www.magicheadwear.com/itemdetail.asp?itemid=1501

The only problem is they need it in 2 weeks.
Thanks!


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have some additional information

The logo still needs to be digitized. I am currently waiting on a decent resolution logo from my customer. 

I am thinking a 3D logo in the front around 2.5X2.5" would look good as well as a small logo (the same) in the back. 

The hats are going to be a fitted Mid profile structured hat. I believe they are a wool blend.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone, I am still looking


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

while you're waiting for someone to contact you, you can always browse through the embroidery section of the forum and click on people's signatures and profiles who post there to ask them for a quote.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

2.5 inches tall is gonna be really tight. On a structured cap, 2.5 is the max. Then you are still pushing it.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we can embroider caps, are you getting the digitized design or artwork?


----------

